# Leviathans in the Harbor



## jaguar06 (Dec 10, 2006)

I found this an interesting read this afternoon.

https://www.hakaimagazine.com/features/leviathans-in-the-harbor/


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Twice I was on ships where the pilot for the port came aboard and asked our captain "How long has that been there?"

Captain: How long has what been where?

The first time it was a whale carcass bent in half and plastered to our bow.

The second time it was a sail boat mast, rigging and main sail fouled in our starboard anchor.

Greg Hayden


----------



## jaguar06 (Dec 10, 2006)

The thing I least expected in that article was the fact of cruise lines buying up towns & operating things ashore in ports of call to make more money, creating a synthetic experience for travelers geared mostly to get them to shop. It makes the lines seem altogether mercenary & the passengers rather pathetic.


----------

